

Where did my “share with me” tab in Google drive go? - posabsolute
http://www.position-absolute.com/articles/where-did-my-share-with-me-tab-in-google-drive-go/

======
lettergram
I wondered the same thing when it happened.

My guess is that, "Incoming" is one word and probably looked more elegant to
some designer.

